# Ottawa Visitor Values Coupon Book



## Sylvia W (Oct 10, 2006)

Just returned from a fantastic night at the Lord Elgin.  In our Romantic Package gift package there were the Ottawa Visitor Values Coupon Book for the Rideau Centre filled with great deals but expires Dec. 31 and a gift card from Le Cafe at the Elgin for a buy one meal receive second free that expires Nov. 30.  As we won't be back to Ottawa to use either, I would be happy to put them in the mail for anyone that wants to take advantage of these coupons.   Sylvia


----------

